# Spay Advice-Teacup Chihuahua



## z4girl

My little dog is finally at the point where we need to have her spayed. I'm wondering, however, because of her size (3 pounds at 90% full growth-dob 1/5/08), should we have her fixed via regular procedure or laser? Anyone have suggestions? I'm a mess trying to decide because I want her to have the very best care. 

Our normal vet, who is phenominal, only offers the typical spay surgery. He has a wonderful reputation and also has experience with little dogs.

I have a couple of places I can check out if the other method is the way to go.......

Any advice would be most appreciated!!


----------



## Yoshismom

My Yoshi was under 3 lbs when he was neutuered by regular procedure and he was fine. I know that there is a technique now where they use a new gas and they do not go under as long and it is much safer. Just make sure and get the bloodwork done pre surgery and she should be fine. I think once they are over the 2lb mark then there isnt much concern;-)

BTW...no such thing as a Teacup Chi just smaller than average


----------



## DlTobin

Just wanted to say when Mabelline was spayed I asked my vet her experience with the smaller dogs "toys" she said no problem she had done many many I explain how the incision line was very very important to me.
We also discussed pain meds for when she woke up and after care at home I was given a week worth.
I also paid extra for that and paid extra for blood test to make sure she would not have any problem with the stuff they were putting her to sleep with (sorry couldnt spell it lol) I also had her check her baby teeth and remove any that she was having problems with not falling out which turned out to be 7.
whew with that all said Mabelline weight was 3 pounds when she was done I planned it perfect took her in thursday morning she had surgery (most vets require females spend the night) took Friday off from work picked her up Friday Morning and had the entire weekend to spoil her.


----------



## z4girl

Thanks for the responses! I was just so worried since my baby is smaller than the average size Chihuahua.

My vet has all spay procedures scheduled for Tuesdays so they don't have to keep the dogs overnight. That way you have almost a complete week of vet access in case of problems (plus we have an emergency clinic right near our house that is affiliated). I am concerned with the scar too! Any tips for getting it to heal fast and look great? I sort of joked with my husband that I wanted a plastic surgeon to close her wound because I want it to look nice.........I wasn't really kidding but he looked at me like I was nuts...lol.


----------



## Stephy

There are many people on this board who have 3lb chihuahuas, it's not an uncommon thing. 

Many vets do spays/neuters on dogs over 1.5 lbs or 8 weeks of age. We have a rescue (not a chi) who was exactly 1.5 lbs at 8 weeks old and was spayed. She's over a year old now and just fine. If the vet is confident then I wouldn't worry about it. 

Also her scar will heal up just fine, it is relatively small. I have had 4 out of our 5 dogs spayed/neutered (other one goes in Aug 20th) and I can not tell where any of them had been cut. Even our mastiff who was just spayed in a few months ago has healed very nicely.


----------



## DlTobin

My vet did an like reverse stitch and then used the heck I cant remember what it is called but it was glue that kept the the skin flods together ...you coun not even see the stitches. no staples were used.


----------



## ChihuahuaRidge

In a few months the scar will not even show, It is normal to be a nervous wreck when you are facing this, but it really is best for them,


----------



## Ivy's mom

Yep...3 lbs is pretty common for a chi. Ivy is full grown at 2 lbs 5oz and she did great. I had it done lapryscopic so she has 2 tiny, tiny scars that I can hardly see already and she had it done a couple of weeks ago.

Lori


----------



## cocopuff

z4girl said:


> I was just so worried since my baby is smaller than the average size Chihuahua.


Don't take this wrong but unless she is less than 2 lbs. full grown she isn't smaller than average, maybe just smaller than you are used to seeing. Breed standard is 2 - 6 pounds. 

That said...I was very concerned with Cotton because she was under 3 pounds when I had her spayed. As long as your vet has experience with Toy breeds, does any pre-surgery tests, your little one should do fine. I am going to have to deal with getting Tinkerbella done when she gets older and she is charting to be less than 2 1/2 lbs. full grown.

Let us know when she goes in so we can all say a prayer that all goes well. =)


----------



## Guest

My little rescue, Kozanna, was 3.9 lb when she was spayed and she got along fine. Very small incision and now you can't even find it. She never bothered the incision and didn't have to wear a collar. My vet was very confident and said the small ones do fine. My little ferret, who only weighed 1.9 lb, had to have surgery and she got through it fine, too. I think it's harder on the owner than the animal.


----------



## *Chloe*

hope everything goes well Twig was spayed 4 weeks ago and had internal stiches its healed up so fast u can hardly see now where the incision was


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby

The chihuahua, by breed standard, should be 3-7 lbs.
I wouldn't call her small. 
Certainly not teacup. There is no teacup, really. That's just a ploy to get more money.

But, she should be fine. As others have said, the scar won't show in a few months. They get a little sick afterwards, though.


----------



## Kristin

z4girl said:


> Thanks for the responses! I was just so worried since my baby is smaller than the average size Chihuahua.
> 
> My vet has all spay procedures scheduled for Tuesdays so they don't have to keep the dogs overnight. That way you have almost a complete week of vet access in case of problems (plus we have an emergency clinic right near our house that is affiliated). I am concerned with the scar too! Any tips for getting it to heal fast and look great? I sort of joked with my husband that *I wanted a plastic surgeon to close her wound because I want it to look nice*.........I wasn't really kidding but he looked at me like I was nuts...lol.


That made me LOL because you sound like me when we were getting Lina spayed (she is now Bella&Lina's Mom's baby girl  ). I was terrified that the vet would leave some horrible looking scar on her and I would hate it. But she doesn't really even have a scar now. I've got about 2 million pics of her (somewhere..I lost the freakin' cd) and lots of her tummy and you can't tell she was even spayed by just looking.

So don't be worried about that part


----------



## CM Katie

I agree with everyone- don't worry about the scar! You can't even tell my Mia was spayed!


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr

ILoveMyChiChiBaby said:


> The chihuahua, by breed standard, should be 3-7 lbs.
> I wouldn't call her small.
> Certainly not teacup. There is no teacup, really. That's just a ploy to get more money.
> 
> But, she should be fine. As others have said, the scar won't show in a few months. They get a little sick afterwards, though.



Theres also nothing saying chis standard is 3-7 pounds, its offically 2-6 pounds.


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby

Typo. c:
Sorry.


----------



## Rosiesmum

I can understand yuor concern, but my vet has said that the size isn't a problem as long as the dog is basically healthy, though of course every anaesthesia has some risk.

Our vet spayed one of our guinea pigs when she had an ovarian cyst, the scar was tiny and so very neat, I don't know how he did it! The guinea pig was fine and so I'd trust him with a tiny Chi 

Barbara x


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr

ILoveMyChiChiBaby said:


> Typo. c:
> Sorry.


Awww its ok im sorry if I seemed snitchy!!. 

Im also a baffled at the defense people go on whenever the word teacup is used,as long as its not used in the context of a "special breed" or a breeders trying to charge more then surely people can use it to refer to the size? as long as people are aware that it isnt some specific type of chihuahua? I dont use it really anyway but dont care if people do, although I have to say it can be annoying when almost everyone that comes up to me tell me minnie is a "miniture"!!. *rolls eyes at them" sometimes shes even a puppy to a suprising number of people who cant comprhend that a dog can be that small !! to some people , shes also a so called dachsund cos her ears are floppy!!! Not hear mini pin too much over here though!!.


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby

It's okay. <3

I can understand why you may have.

I, honestly, used to not care when people used the word. I didn't start caring until people with "teacup" dogs started making it sound like my larger chihuahua was inferior because shes bigger. And, now, because of that the use of the word gets to me. Other than that, it just bugs me when breeders use it to make more money- and to make people think they're buying a special breed.


----------



## z4girl

My baby goes in tomorrow...I moved the spay up a week because I had a gap in my work schedule and could be home with her a bit more.

I am SOOOO nervous! Would it be bad for me to clip a note to her harness that says 'My Mommy Will Die If Anything Happens To Me'? Think they would take extra special care? haha. I know my vet is the absolute best in the area. I just can't help but worry!


----------



## z4girl

PS-NOW THIS IS FUNNY!!

'ILoveMyChiChiBaby' Signature:

Oh, your chihuahuas a teacup?
I guess that makes mine a "Big Gulp".

I'll have to remember that for when I go on walks with Izzy's friend Chloe. People are often confused when my friend Mo and I are together with her dogs since they are both Chis but Izzy is substantially smaller.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~

Rylie was spayed when she was 6 months old and weighed 2.5lbs. She had the normal procedure done, and was fine.

Makes sure you ask for blood tests, fluids, and pain medication for after the procedure.

Good luck!


----------

